# Erstes Boot



## Marvin-2908 (14. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen 
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein kleines Boot zugelegt. Leider kenne ich mich mit booten überhaupt nicht aus und bräuchte ein bisschen Hilfe..
Das Boot stand in einer alten Garage und ich denke es ist bj der 80er Jahre. Ich war jetzt in einem Fachgeschäft für Bootszubehör und habe mir mal ein paar Teile besort. Ich habe alles ganz vorsichtig abgeschliffen und dann neu mit einer Harzfarbe gestrichen und es sieht eig ganz gut aus 
Ich benötige noch dringend einen kleinen 5ps Motor, Könnt ihr mir hier einen empfehlen oder verkäuft vielleicht zufällig einen?.
Ich versuche später mal ein Bild reinzustellen...#h
Gibt es bei den Motoren große Unterschiede? 
Viele Grüße Marvin#h


----------



## Don-Machmut (14. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

moin moin 

wenn du bekommst schaue nach gebrauchten motoren von suzuki honda tohatsu oder yamaha und gleich als 4 takt motor 
die 4 marken sind alle zu empfehlen 
es lohnt sich auch auf jeden fall mal bei ebay kleinanzeigen in deiner nähe nach einem guten gebrauchten zu suchen #h


----------



## GGK (14. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> wenn du bekommst schaue nach gebrauchten motoren von suzuki honda tohatsu oder yamaha und gleich als 4 takt motor
> die 4 marken sind alle zu empfehlen



Wieso kein 2-Takter? 
Ich selber habe einen alten 2-Takter von Johnson (Bj.67 ;2 Zylinder) 3PS.Der läuft wie sau und ist unverwüstlich und springt immer an.Reicht zum Angeln allemal 
Musst nur druff achten das Du einen Kurzschaft kaufst und keen Langschaft-Aussenborder.


----------



## wackelschwanz (14. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Musst nur druff achten das Du einen Kurzschaft kaufst und keen Langschaft-Aussenborder.[/QUOTE]

Hallo,

Kurz oder Langschaft hängt aber von der Spiegelhöhe ab !

Ich glaube 38cm Kurzschaft und 54cm Langschaft.|kopfkrat

Gruß

W.


----------



## volkerm (14. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Klugscheixxen an: Langschaft 52 cm von OK Spiegel bis Kavitationsplatte; die etwa UK Rumpf.


----------



## GGK (14. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Er schrieb ja das er sich nen Kleines Boot zugelegt hat,da dachte ich das ein Kurzschaft wohl reicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## pasmanac (15. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



GGK schrieb:


> Wieso kein 2-Takter?
> Ich selber habe einen alten 2-Takter von Johnson (Bj.67 ;2 Zylinder) 3PS.Der läuft wie sau und ist unverwüstlich und springt immer an.Reicht zum Angeln allemal
> Musst nur druff achten das Du einen Kurzschaft kaufst und keen Langschaft-Aussenborder.



Weil ein 2-Takter eine Dreckschleuder ist!#d

Jeder der schon mal einen 2T AB im Wasserfass laufen ließ, weiß was für eine ölige Drecksbrühe schon nach nur einer Minute Motorlauf im Faß zurückblieb. Man tut den Gewässern und damit auch den Bewohnern in- und um die Gewässer keine Freude damit und als Petrijünger sollte man darauf achten!

Ein 2-Takter ist überdies auch noch viel lauter als ein 4T und stinkt wie ein altes Moped.

Beim Gebraucht-AB Kauf ist eins der wichtigsten Dinge der Impeller:
Wenn Dir ein Verkäufer sagt, dass der Impeller nur wenige Stunden hat, so hat das keine Aussagekraft, denn ein Impeller sollte spätestens alle drei Jahre getauscht werden, da das Material spröde wird und er sich in seine Bestandteile auflösen kann. Die Impellerkrümel wandern durch die Kühlkanäle, verstopfen diese und der Motor ist reif für den Schrott !

Wenn der Motor über ein Thermostat verfügt, dann auch dieses vor Inbetriebnahme mal ausbauen und im heissen Wasser (heisses Wasser in eine Tasse geben) auf Funktion prüfen!

Getriebe auch dringend überprüfen: Ölablassschraube (ganz unten seitlich vor dem Propeller) aufdrehen und schauen ob reines Öl raus kommt oder eine milchige Flüssigkeit!
Wenn milchige Flüssigkeit, ist das noch kein Beinbruch, es ist ganz normal, dass mal ein klein wenig Feuchtigkeit da eindringen kann. Wenn die Brühe aber eher wässrig denn ölig ist, dann muss das Getriebe geöffnet, kontrolliert und evtl saniert (neue Lager & Dichtungen) werden.

UND, ganz wichtig: Bei Kauf einen Kaufvertrag schreiben, sich vom Verkäufer den Ausweis zeigen lassen und seine persönlichen Daten (Geb.-Datum, Ausweisnummer) mit reinschreiben, denn es werden unheimlich viele AB geklaut und verscherbelt, am besten *vor *Kauf die Motor-Nr. bei der Polizei checken lassen (macht nicht jede Polizeidienststelle aber wenn man nett ist, klappt das schon..)#h


----------



## Potti87 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Ich selber fahre einen 2 Takt Motor von Yamaha 6PS 2 Zylinder (400,-€), läuft einwandfrei selbst bei Minusgraden. 2 Takter sind wartungsärmer und viel leichter als ein 4 Takter und günstiger in der Anschaffung! Und sollte der Motor doch mal geklaut werden tuts finanziell nich ganz so weh.


Im Punkt Dreckschleuder mags ja sein das ein 2 Takter mehr saut als ein 4 Takter, aber wenn ich mir die großen Pötte und die Industrie anschaue, da is der popelige 2 Takter den der kleine Angler fährt nen Witz.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Hallo! 
Danke für die vielen Antworten! 
Ich habe es heute endlich auch mal geschafft ein paar Bilder zu machen. 
Mir würde ein 5-6 Ps Motor völlig ausreichen denn ich will einfach an meine Angelülätze fahren und benötige es nicht für große Touren|supergri.
Was mich interessieren würde ist, wie viel schätzt hier ist das Boot mit Trailer wert.?
#h


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

du hast doch hinten ein original typen schild drauf ....was ist den das für ein boot ...oder was steht drauf ...das doch noch ein VEB boot ????????


----------



## Marvin-2908 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

was ist ein VEB Boot ?
Ja oki es ist eins. Bj ist 81


----------



## Marf22 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Man kann ruhig nen guten 2-Takter nehmen. Muss halt i.o sein und vernünftig eingestellt sein, dann gehört auch das versiffte Wasserfass ins Reich der Legenden. Meistens kommt das eh von den Fetten und Schmiermitteln mit denen man seinen AB pflegt. Finger weg von siffigen Bastelbuden, wo alle Schläuche porös, der Motor schon ein einziger Schmier- und Fettklumpen ist.....da haste keinen Spaß mit!

Aber irgendwie muss man ja die neuen, teurern und wartungintensivern Motoren an den Mann bringen.....und wie geht das besser als mit der Gesetzkeule und der Moralkeule  

Ich habe beides und bin weder gegen das eine noch das andere....wenn man die Gewässer schützen will....einfach runter bleiben!#h


Zum Wert vom Boot......ist schwer anhand der Fotos. Schätze so 1000-1500Teuros wenn alles i.o ohne Motor. Nach der größe des Bootes könnte man auch so in richtung 10PS....so, das dein Böötle auch mal gleitet. Das macht nämlich auch gaudi!


----------



## Greenmile1 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

um deine Schaftlänge raus zu finden (Lang/kurzschaft) Guckst du hier 

http://www.wassersport-kellermann.de/index2.htm?pages/motor/schaft.htm


----------



## pasmanac (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Marvin-2908 schrieb:


> wie viel schätzt hier ist das Boot mit Trailer wert.?
> #h



100,- Ostmark...!


----------



## volkerm (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Marvin,

pack mal bitte hier eine Ansicht des Unterwasserschiffs ein, damit man mal so lala erkennen kann, ob das Ding je gleitet.


----------



## pasmanac (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Man kann ruhig nen guten 2-Takter nehmen. Muss halt i.o sein und vernünftig eingestellt sein, dann gehört auch das versiffte Wasserfass ins Reich der Legenden. *Meistens kommt das eh von den Fetten und Schmiermitteln mit denen man seinen AB pflegt*.



Mit Verlaub: Das ist ziemlicher Schmarrn was Du da schreibst !:g

Ein 2-Takter braucht Gemisch, verbrennt also Benzin *und* Öl, dabei kommt naturgemäß mehr Dreck aus dem Auspuff als mit reinem Benzin, da kannst einstellen wie ein Weltmeister, der Dreck bleibt....und dass der Dreck in der Tonne von Schmiermitteln kommt ist nochmal so ein Gerücht; welche fettgeschmierten Teile kommen denn bei Dir in der Tonne mit Wasser in Berührung ?? 



> Aber irgendwie muss man ja die neuen, teurern und wartungintensivern Motoren an den Mann bringen.....und wie geht das besser als mit der Gesetzkeule und der Moralkeule


Besser mit einer dieser beiden Keulen fortschreiten, als mit einer Keule in der Hand weiterhin auf´m Baum leben!|uhoh:


----------



## volkerm (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Macht Euch gegenseitig runter- Kreuzfahrtschiffe laufen mit Schweröl, und das mit Zigtausend PS. Flugzeuge haben ja auch Kat, oder? Lächerlich, sorry. Oder halt rudern, dann gibt's CO2.


----------



## Marf22 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



pasmanac schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub: Das ist ziemlicher Schmarrn was Du da schreibst !:g



Und ein 4 Takter verbrennt wohl nüscht  und der Auspuff geht oben als Pipe durch den Kat in die Luft! #6 Und nur weil ein Motor kein Öl in den Sprit bekommt, heißt es ja nicht das er nichts verbrennt, gelle...Ein 4-Takter drückt die Verbrennungsrückstände genauso ins Wasser.....

Ich sach doch überhaupt nicht, das 4-Takter nichts feines sind. Leiser, kein Stress mit dem Öl und sogar ein bissel weniger Verbrauch.......in 20 Jahren hab ich bestimmt auch einen als Hauptmotor |rolleyes


----------



## Marf22 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Sorry- aber diese pauschalisierung ist in meinen Augen ebenfalls Schmarrn-
> 
> Sofern man topgewartete Motoren miteinander vergleicht (und der Zweitakter mit biologisch abbaubarem Öl betrieben wird) ist der Unterschied nur marginal.
> 
> ...



Ich dachte schon, ich bekomm den nächsten über den Deckel! #t

Gibt ja auch genug, die fahren auf den AB Öl vom Fichtenmoped oder vom Roller.....dann kann der AB das Zeugs nur ins Wasser ballern weil es überhaupt nicht für den Tempraturbereich eines Außenbordes gemacht wurde. Viele sind auch einfach zu blöd selber zu mischen und ein bissel zu rechnen.


----------



## volkerm (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Wenn man, Zweitakter wie Viertakter, vernünftig und mit Fachwissen behandelt, sind die recht effizient, und damit das, was heute machbar ist.
Öllachen auf dem Wasser kommen von Vermietern oder Betreibern, die es eben nicht so machen.
Es sind weniger die Motoren...


----------



## Marvin-2908 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Guten Abend |wavey:
Also erst mal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ich kann hier leider nichts dazu sagen da mir hier das Fachwissen fehlt. Mir ist aber aufgefallen das die 4 takt Motoren ein wenig teuerer sind. Leider sagt jeder etwas anderes.:m
Glaubt ihr das ein 5 Ps Motor reicht? 
Lg und einen schönen Sonntagabend wünsche ich


----------



## volkerm (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

Bei einem Verdränger sind 5 PS okay. Und nimm einen Viertakter; die sind wertstabil. Zweitakter werden bald Geschichte sein.


----------



## Marvin-2908 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

ich will ja keine große Touren fahren 
Aber der Beistzer vor mir hatte ein 45 Ps Motor drauf #c


----------



## Airferdo (19. August 2013)

*AW: Erstes Boot*

cooler Typ, bei dem Boot


----------

